# Filter and flow for 300l tank



## colmans (11 Oct 2019)

Hi Folks,

I'm looking to set up a 300l scaped Discus tank and was wondering whether the Oase 600 would actually do the trick or whether I'd have to up the flow. Trying to sort out the budget at the moment before I take the plunge!

Thanks for any advise!

Cheers

Johnny


----------



## alto (12 Oct 2019)

You’re going to need to compromise between flow rate and discus shape 

Good news is that ADA, Green Aqua, Tropica, Juwel, Filipe Oliveira and others have shown that you only need good flow for great plant growth not high flow rates


----------



## Tom Michael (12 Oct 2019)

If you’re intending on injecting CO2 you will need more - I would use two personally if using lily pipes, if you use a spray bar I would recommend something more powerful than the oase.

It’s a matter of taste, but I wouldn’t look to keep discus in a tank that size, not good to get any decent scale


----------



## colmans (12 Oct 2019)

Thanks guys, the scale thing is definitely something I've been concerned about as well. I'm on the compromise track as I'm only getting permission to site the tank where it is if I get some fish to go in that the kids can engage with . Seems a bit crazy but I'm in compromise territory! Any other thoughts on fish recommendations would be great (120 x 50 x 50).

Thanks again

Johnny


----------



## alto (12 Oct 2019)

An old scape from ADG with discus in an ADA 120H  (120 x 45 x 60cm I think)



At 10 - 15cm (discus) body size the tank dimensions are great, but aquarium discus can grow considerably larger (especially when fed beef heart etc type foods, I suspect)

Seriously Fish profile for discus is limited but remains a good summary
https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/symphysodon-aequifasciatus/

Practical Fishkeeping has several articles (publicly) available online (& more if subscribed)


----------



## Tom Michael (13 Oct 2019)

Really depends what you aim to achieve- that size tank is excellent for aquascaping, i would go for a classic nature aquarium (see Ada for inspiration) with large shoals of 3 or so tetra species, clean up crew and perhaps a pair of dwarf chiclids. 

If you want to go high-tech with Co2 you will get lush, compact growth, however it can be quite a challenge dissolving the Co2 and getting enough flow in a tank that size. The costs will also increase!


----------



## colmans (13 Oct 2019)

Thanks guys, I think you've turned my mindset around pretty quickly . I'm going to focus on the scale and the scape so I think the Discus can wait for another day as I get a feeling the compromise will be too big as they start to grow on. The tank above does look great but I'm just going to lose that scale perspective when they grow. I'll keep you guys updated when the tank arrives .


----------



## alto (14 Oct 2019)

No reason you can’t bring in the discus at 8cm and sell them on once you feel they’ve outgrown the scape ...
(if you ever feel that way)
I love planted aquariums and the many stunning possibilities in scaping, but I’d not let photographic perspective stop me from keeping a fish species (assuming I’ve a suitably sized aquarium for that fish species) - especially when it’s a family project

One of my favourite Takashi Amano photos is of a 34cm x 30cm (x 25cm high) aquarium with Papilochromis ramirezi (gold form but breed standard size fish)


----------



## colmans (14 Oct 2019)

Yeh, it's the family bit I'm trying to balance out a touch as I think they'll get more engagement with the discus rather than a bunch of smaller fish. The more I can keep the kids and family engaged the better as It's also fun for them and I might get a helping hand as well


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (14 Oct 2019)

alto said:


> One of my favourite Takashi Amano photos is of a 34cm x 30cm (x 25cm high) aquarium with Papilochromis ramirezi (gold form but breed standard size fish)



Can you post or link to that photo?


----------



## colmans (16 Oct 2019)

OK, tank has been ordered! I'm thinking of going down the 2 biomaster 600 route. One for each side with one outleting at the back left and one at the front right. Do you think I'll be able to get the circulation I'd need with that set-up?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (17 Oct 2019)

Are you going to be injecting co2? That sounds like a lot of flow

Further thoughts on potential fish...:
Bolivian Rams have a nice peaceful temperament and should be kept in groups unlike many other dwarf cichlids. They would likely have the same interactivity as the discus.  They colour up to look much nicer than in the shop as juviniles. Of course there are angelfish too. For some reason electric blue acaras pop into mind too...
Gourami would be the other option... pearl or dwarf gourami can be quite characterful.
Mollies might be another option. As they are in the same family as guppies I assume they would come to the glass when it is touched etc like guppies.


----------



## colmans (17 Oct 2019)

Yeh, I did think that it might be too much flow as well but I wanted to be over provisioned rather than under (but now thinking it through more I'd maybe be better off with 2 350s rather than 2 x 600. Ofcourse I'd rather run one but I though I'd get more even flow with two which would give me more options later on. The RAMs do look at great option. I've got another tank full of Platies and Mollies so I think the RAMs would be potentially more suited as a different option. The nice thing about all this is my 9 year old wants to go to a shop every weekend at the moment so for once indecision is a good thing!


----------



## colmans (21 Oct 2019)

Hey guys, any other thoughts on recommended filters for the flow I'd need. I see George Farmer sticks 2 600'S his 1200s.


----------



## Siege (21 Oct 2019)

Hi Johnny,

Yes I’d go with 2 X Oase biomaster 600. They are now in their 2nd generation so any issues with the original ones are a thing of the past.

Personally I change the media to something like Matrix or aquaRio or Eheim. Keep the top tray empty for purigen. Also retain the very top orange sponge.

You can also change the prefilter sponges to a courser one or carbon one if you wished to.
I’ve always been a massive fan of Eheim, but really like the oase ones and are better value than Eheim with the built in heater. So I’d go with oase.


----------



## colmans (26 Oct 2019)

Thanks Siege, sounds like the correct plan . The family are pushing me down the route of still keeping some Discus in the tank so they have a bit more interest! So I think i'll be able to regulate the flow a touch for the Biomoasters as well if needed. Thanks again for all the help


----------

